# my new zoom flashlight(SK-98)



## emmashi (Nov 19, 2012)

I have bought a new flashlight recently. The model is SK-98.
It is zoom flashlight, so I can change the intensity brightness by pushing the head lens.
The lens is convex.
The emitter is CREE XM-L T6, and color light is white.
I love the light, because is smooth and warm.
Only three modes including SOS. I can open the SOS mode when I feel something is dangerous.
Power supply only is one 18650 battery.
The switch is in tail cap.
It is very light, only about 90g. So I always to take it at the outdoor.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds good, have you tried it yet? The SK-68 is excellent. I wouldnt mind trying the SK-98


----------



## mccririck (Nov 19, 2012)

I notice on manafont they say "_Notice: Running on high for long period of time is not recommended."_


----------



## emmashi (Nov 21, 2012)

Why? I use it now very well. Maybe it has a weak point that the running time is not long.


----------



## naiter (Nov 25, 2012)

can it zoom down to a square shape spot?

i was looking at this light too...


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 25, 2012)

I am not into cheap light anymore, but I just bought one 2 days ago out of curiosity.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 26, 2012)

FlashKat said:


> I am not into cheap light anymore, but I just bought one 2 days ago out of curiosity.



Give us an update Kat.


----------



## KirthGersen (Nov 26, 2012)

How about the similar SK-96? Anyone compared it with the SK-98? Has anyone used the SK-96 with three AAA NiMH batteries? If so, I'd love to hear impressions of the brightness, runtime and of course the general build and functionality.

ETA: Wow, I just noticed that the SK-96 is available in a few places with a claimed 5-mode driver! I want. I just don't know if I want to risk a divorce by buying yet another flashlight as we're preparing for Christmas.


----------



## emmashi (Nov 27, 2012)

The running time is not very long, about 2-3 hours.But brightness is high, I like it.

The biggest brightness and angle:










The smallest brightness and angle:










I haven't used the SK-96, so not clear the different :thinking:


----------



## KirthGersen (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the beam shots. I have ordered an SK-96, and will update the thread when I know more.

I noticed a five-mode Tank007 TK-737 with an XM-L T6 tonight. Make that one fully waterproof, and it's close to my perfect light.


----------



## mccririck (Nov 28, 2012)

There's a bad review of the SK-96 on another forum. There's no heat sinking apparently.


----------



## KirthGersen (Nov 28, 2012)

mccririck said:


> There's a bad review of the SK-96 on another forum. There's no heat sinking apparently.


Geesh, why didn't I notice that before? Well, there's nothing to do but run it with 3XAAA and see what happens. I don't have the skill to add any sort of heat sinking. Nor do I use any 18650s at this point... if it works all right with AAAs, I will just have to remember not to use it with 18650 cells.


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 9, 2012)

I finally got my SK-98, and it seems decent for the price. It claim to be 1000 lumens with a XML...Not even close!!! Maybe 400 lumens or a little brighter when compared to my Jetbeam III M XML which is rated at 450 lumens. With it focused the beam is fairly bright. My SK-98 has 5 modes...low, medium, high, strobe, and SOS.


mccririck said:


> Give us an update Kat.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 9, 2012)

mccririck said:


> There's a bad review of the SK-96 on another forum. There's no heat sinking apparently.



That's the problem with zoomable lights. The emitter seats on a small aluminum slug that is threaded onto the selector ring. There is very little metal-metal contact and creates lots of heat issues.


----------



## emmashi (Dec 10, 2012)

yes, it is a problem. So it need adjust the brightness and don't put into high brightness for a long time.


----------



## Ilikelite (Dec 10, 2012)

A problem for me is it never remembers the previous setting. Turn it off on high and it comes on in med. For me, I have to shut it off on strobe to get it to come on the next time on high. Not liking that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 11, 2012)

I liked my SK-98, it was extremely impressive zoomed out with the XML. It was so impressive in fact that a friend of mine had to have it and paid me for it on the spot :twothumbs I personally wasn't a fan of it, not because of the heat sinking, but because of the tint the XML had with the aspheric lens. I ran that light on high for a while and it got very hot so I'm not sure it would ever unsolder due to the heat sinking. Aside form that there's the fact that it was basically useless on high for most task so I ran it on low 99% of the time. If he ever has problems out of it I'll get it back and report what I find. Final note, mine was the 3 mode, hi,lo,str and had no memory (always started on high).


----------



## emmashi (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad that we have same flashlight. Where and when do you get it ?


----------



## langham (Dec 13, 2012)

I got one very similar and the before mentioned design isn't what was used with this one, instead they put the emitter on a fairly large aluminum heat-sink. They then proceeded to find it necessary to just simply place that on top of a hollow tube and only the edges of the led's heat-sink touched the body most of it just touches air. This lazy and useless practice is the reason why people do not buy cheap lights, you can't take an $8 emitter and do that to it. I think that it is the same in this one, correct me if I am wrong. I have the SK-68 and it was done right.


----------



## Zargon (Dec 15, 2012)

I have one of these ( slightly smaller) got it for 5 dollars shipped


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 25, 2012)

Just for kicks I decided to use my SK-98 to work on my car over the weekend, and it was used on high for 5 to 10 minutes several times, and on medium most of the time until the battery ran out. I used it again for over 30 minutes more after charging the battery, and it worked perfectly through the whole process even after dropping it from 4 feet on concrete a couple of times.


----------

